# Splotch Python



## Hickson (Feb 6, 2006)

Some knob is advertising (Petlink) an albino splotch python, 12 week old female, for $8500.

Is this some weird morph i haven't heard of?

It's not April First.

:? 

Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 6, 2006)

It might very well be Hixy, and has thus called it a Splotch python!! hehehe I do believe you need to appoint it a good scientific name just to keep it all above board


----------



## Hickson (Feb 6, 2006)

Scientific name?

How about _Hoserisabig splotchii_



Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 6, 2006)

I like it!!! With a name like that, who wouldn't cough up over 8.5k for an albino Splotchie


----------



## junglemad (Feb 6, 2006)

knob....top word that. I wondered about that ad. and how many had seen it. It has nice red eyes and i guess the guy selling has red eyes too.


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 6, 2006)

didnt you guys read the posts around christmas, one of the more respected members hinted about the birth of a new albino this season, and was just leaving the hint ... this snake cant be hidden for ever! 

Hix, i dont own the snake. Someone will look like a knob in this thread either way, but if that add is by the right person it may well be you. (nothing personal)


----------



## peterescue (Feb 6, 2006)

True or false, Splotch python, I think I know who the knob will be/is.Its not like the keys are next to each other on the keyboard is it now.
$8500. Could be very cheap if it is true though.


----------



## newtosnakes (Feb 6, 2006)

Am I missing something here? Is there a new breed of snake around? I am not on petlink very often so know nothing of this "respected member" or his/her posts.
I am actually very serious, what is a "splotch python"????


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 6, 2006)

Morelia Splotchus 

subspecies: morelia splotchus splotchus
morelia splotchus variegata
etc etc


----------



## Hickson (Feb 6, 2006)

ihaveherps said:


> didnt you guys read the posts around christmas, one of the more respected members hinted about the birth of a new albino this season, and was just leaving the hint ... this snake cant be hidden for ever!
> 
> Hix, i dont own the snake. Someone will look like a knob in this thread either way, but if that add is by the right person it may well be you. (nothing personal)



I don't remember those posts. And if I'm the knob - so be it. Won't be the first time. 

I'll ask again, what is it? Some morph I haven't heard of?

Or, like PJ64 is suggesting, an albino Darwin x Diamond?

:?

Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 6, 2006)

That's albino darwin X REAL diamond hixy


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats right phil. I only like black albinos!!!!! None of this High white crap!!!


----------



## Hickson (Feb 6, 2006)

Huh?

Albino Darwin x real Diamond produces 100% hets. If he has albinos, he's crossed 'em back to one of the parents or a sibling.

:?

Hix


----------



## yommy (Feb 6, 2006)

can someone post the pic to enlighten us all?


----------



## Hickson (Feb 6, 2006)

There is no photo on the ad. And he needs more practice with his spelling.

"white an red markings red eyes" - technically not albino, probably amelanistic, but if the red is from phaeomelanins, then not even amelanistic. Axanthic, maybe.



Hix


----------



## yommy (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks Hix, i'll just have to use my imagination now :shock: - oh my head hurts  :twisted:


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 7, 2006)

> one of the more respected members hinted about the birth of a new albino this season



I dug up the old thread to find out who this post was written by, and it was not by one of the more respected members, it was by MH... in the piets albino BHP thread.


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 7, 2006)

They may mean a Blotched Python aka Maccy. I have heard of a mac refered to as this ..... many many years ago. I also heard of an albino but it was a childreni not a splotchi :mrgreen:


----------



## shanesaussie_pythons (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all I think it may be the guy that bred the albino small blotched python.But it has a small kink just before the vent.If so I think hes aiming a bit high.It was bred out of a related pair of 5th generation siblings.I could be wrong regards SHANE


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 7, 2006)

Hix said:


> ihaveherps said:
> 
> 
> > Someone will look like a knob in this thread either way, but if that add is by the right person it may well be you. (nothing personal)
> ...



That's right Hixy! Don't take a backward step!! hehe If Hixy is okay about being a knob....then so am I!!!  

I guess these days, even a Cavoodle & a Snoodle is considered as a specific breed of dog. However going back only 5yrs ago it was classified simply as a mongrel! :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 7, 2006)

Hix,- albino = amelainistic, same thing just a different term.
I think maybe he ment small blotched python.?
Dosent axanthic lack red pigment.?


----------



## Rennie (Feb 7, 2006)

Weren't most modern dog breeds just crosses once upon a time?


----------



## mistymtn (Feb 7, 2006)

moosenoose wrote:
guess these days, even a Cavoodle & a Snoodle is considered as a specific breed of dog. However going back only 5yrs ago it was classified simply as a mongrel! 

They still are & always will be, just clever advertising now!!


----------



## junglemad (Feb 7, 2006)

when i was a kid last century everyone's dog was a mongrel


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 7, 2006)

cant see what all the fuss is about really, weve crossbred dogs, cats, fish, birds......usually for aesthetic reasons.......only a matter of time before reptiles followed.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 7, 2006)

morliaman, you have to remember that to a lot of people here, any other animal is just food, we're reptile enthusiasts.


----------



## jordo (Feb 7, 2006)

Rennie said:


> morliaman, you have to remember that to a lot of people here, any other animal is just food"
> 
> dog - pet
> cat -food
> ...


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 7, 2006)

All I want to know is, were wild daschunds (aka sausage dogs) an ambush predator and did they hunt in packs?


----------



## peterescue (Feb 7, 2006)

simple answer Moosey is no, they are pursuit predators and they come in packs. Huttons used to have a range that came in packs with your footy team colours.
BTW Dachs are badgers. Thus they are badger hounds.
I have a friend we call The Badger.


----------



## JeffHardy (Feb 7, 2006)

Moosenoose wrote


> All I want to know is, were wild daschunds (aka sausage dogs) an ambush predator and did they hunt in packs?



I heard that they evolved short legs to run with similar carnivores and their former niche was taken over by trap-door spiders.

I also saw a splotched python once near Nimbin, NSW. It was on the road - lots of pink, red and white and covered with ants. I had not been smoking at the time.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 7, 2006)

JeffHardy wrote:


> I also saw a splotched python once near Nimbin, NSW. It was on the road - lots of pink, red and white and covered with ants. I had not been smoking at the time.



LOL Yes I've seen a couple of those, also known as the splatterus roadkilli :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Feb 7, 2006)

JeffHardy said:


> I also saw a splotched python once near Nimbin, NSW. It was on the road - lots of pink, red and white and covered with ants. I had not been smoking at the time.



I'm not paying $8,500 for that.



TrueBlue said:


> Hix,- albino = amelainistic, same thing just a different term.
> Dosent axanthic lack red pigment.?



Axanthic lacks yellow. Anerythristic lacks red.

Amelanistic = without melanin
Albino = a white animal 

The herp world is the only group of people where an albino is anything but a white animal. The word albino is portuguese, dertived from the Latin word _alba _(meaning 'white') and the portuguese suffix _ino _(meaning 'the appearance of'). It refers to a complete lack of surface pigmentation. As a result, albinos have either red/pink or blue eyes. 

In humans, the only pigmentation in the skin is melanin, so an amelanistic human results in an albino. 

There are some purists who go further to say that an albino must have red/pink eyes (a blue eyed animal used to be called a 'sport') and can be produced by only one mutation. A combination of mutations to produce a white animal with red eyes is not a true albino.

Hence this all-white Cockatiel with red eyes, is not an albino, but actually a Lutino Whiteface.









Hix


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Feb 7, 2006)

has anyone found out whether this turned out to b genuine or not ? 

thanks
nathan


----------

